# Ferry Travel



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Hope this is the correct section of the forum to ask a question.
I was browsing the foody section and came across a link for day trips to France and found (probably out of date) this:

OFFER 1 - Cheapest ferry fares Dover to Calais with P O Ferry. Cheap daytrip from £20 only (No fuel surcharge, subject to availability).

So the qquestion is do you have to come back, or can you drive a way and come back after purchasing a new ticket, lets say six weeks down the line??

Thanks


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

Think you are meant to take return though not always possible. You must read small print. Anyway you can always buy a return with seafrance quite cheap at moment only from £46 return. Amendments can be made but cost!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This has been a try on by people in the past.If you read the small print they reserve the right to surcharge you if the return leg isn't taken at the prescribed time.Also the deal is never applicable to commercial vehicles,caravans,or motorhomes.
tony


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers Tringy & Tony.


----------

